# I want to see pictures of your tanks!



## durby (Mar 4, 2012)

I love looking at aquascaping pictures of other peoples tanks! I spend a lot of time stacking and restacking mine constantly to get the "right" look. I know I'm not the only one, lol. So show me some pictures!

Here's mine a few weeks ago. It's actually stacked more vertically now, but my camera is on the blink.

I have 275 pounds of holey rock in there with a lot more pieces underneath that I interchange occasionally (the benefit of living in Texas and having cheap holey rock available).


----------



## MalawiBlue (Dec 11, 2002)

Here's a ton of tanks. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tanks/ :thumb:


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I always like showing my tank off so here you go.









If you have not checked out the Rate your tank thread it's definatly worth a look,just takes a bit to get through all 150 plus pages. Don't ask me how I know that. :lol:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=177546


----------



## JohanniMan (Oct 6, 2011)

pretty much brand new set up been running a couple months
Most of the fish in the pic are gone I turned the tank into a male peacock/hap tank


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

Mine changes monthly, here it is now:


----------



## toyster17 (Mar 31, 2012)

JimA said:


> I always like showing my tank off so here you go.
> 
> If you have not checked out the Rate your tank thread it's definatly worth a look,just takes a bit to get through all 150 plus pages. Don't ask me how I know that. :lol:


Love it.


----------



## durby (Mar 4, 2012)

NICE! Love them all. I love how different the darker substrate and rocks make the tank look as opposed to how light mine is. Mine changes constantly as well. In fact, I passed up an evening at top golf to rearrange my tank tonight. Lol. Sad.


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

Here are mine: One is a mbuna and the other will become a discus tank,


----------



## GOSKN5 (Feb 23, 2011)

love that discus tank... great scaping skills.... gonna look wicked when the fish get in it...

here is my 55... I will try to get a pick of the 75 later on...

I am actually changing up the 55 a little today for some more hiding spaces for my Nics that are growing out....


----------



## durby (Mar 4, 2012)

Shahlvah said:


> Here are mine: One is a mbuna and the other will become a discus tank,


Nice rocks in the discus tank!


----------



## IheartNY (Apr 2, 2012)

Here's mine! Mixed African's 

[/img]


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

The rocks are colorado river rocks , frm a rock yard....0.13cents a pound. Paid around $18.00 for all.


----------



## Gags (Mar 23, 2012)

IheartNY said:


> Here's mine! Mixed African's
> [/img]


8


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Shahlvah said:


>


Shahlvah the way you have that tank laid out is absolutely beautiful! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you Steve, sometimes I wish I could swim in it....LOL


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

some great looking tanks in this thread. here are a couple of mine

125 gallon sa/ca community









35 gallon dwarf planted


----------



## JAyliffe (Feb 29, 2012)

irondan said:


> some great looking tanks in this thread. here are a couple of mine
> 
> 125 gallon sa/ca community
> 
> ...


Did a double take when that 125 gallon loaded up, looked like you had some ET-like alien in the left hand corner there!


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

durby said:


>


off topic, but where did you get that white sand substrate ? thats like what i want but having a hard time finding it here in Ontario canada


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

my new all male hap/peacock 125g.......

































Robb


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice tank,very similar to what my now to be discus tank used to look when I bought it....what a change...LOL

Before with old owner: All HAP and Peacock tank (he sold the fish)

















After (with me) creating a beautiful discus, fancy plecos and tetra tank


----------



## IheartNY (Apr 2, 2012)

Gags said:


> IheartNY said:
> 
> 
> > Here's mine! Mixed African's
> ...


8? Were u counting fish lol, there is actually like 19 or 20! I have the craziest mix of dudes


----------



## durby (Mar 4, 2012)

Rob1984 said:


> durby said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I bought it at Petco. But it's expensive ($15 a bag), so I stuck egg crate in there and just covered it. Padding for the rocks and way less sand to buy. The local landscaping company here has some gorgeous sand that is INSANELY cheap. I'm about to switch out the gravel in my smaller 55 for that.


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

I bought my sand at a place where they do industrial flooring. I pay $0.38 a pound and it comes in 50 pound bag. It is a ceramic coated quartz sand and it comes in all colors.
Works perfectly with my fish because is small and round, they like to swift it around and it won't harm them.
That is another option. I just couldn't afford the Petco / Petsmart prices for such a big aquarium. I had to look.

In the picture is my 100 g. black and white mix...but the one in the 240 is the same type of sand, just light beige color.









here is the one in the 240g


----------



## axia55 (Aug 5, 2007)

Shahlvah - Are those artifical plants in the Discus tank? If so, what brand and where did you get them?


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

axia55, all the plants in my discus tank are plastic plants. I went shopping at Garden Ridge, Michaels, Hobby Lobby and similar craft stores and home decoration stores., Look for the adds on the papers and see who is having a sale, they have a huge variety and you can pick as you go. I paid average 3.99 per plant, some were more pricey, but nothing over 7.99....it was just a matter of using my imagination with what I was able to find and afford. Brand? no brand, they have them in bunches in those places.... :thumb:


----------



## axia55 (Aug 5, 2007)

Interesting....never thought about that option. I assume you have tested to make sure these are safe in water long term?


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

40 Long Mbuna


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

Still working on the lighting... Not a huge fan of the blue. Also need to add more rock.... At the prices 
my LFS charges, it's a payday to payday process LoL For now, there is little stacking, more spreading. 
But my little excavators make their own hidey holes for now


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

My 55 gallon with DIY stand and canopy:


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

In regards to the plants you asked me, yes, they are safe. I washed them in very hot water and steam them (with one of those steamers, I have had no problems with them what so ever, the fish like to go in and out of them and even nibbling at them if there is some algae formation on them.


----------



## drexel187 (Dec 22, 2010)

125G Mixed African


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

welp guess ill share mine. photo quality isnt the greatest but man the tank makes up for it


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

55 malawi


----------

